# These bees wanted an entrance reducer.



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)




----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Do you need the address for Propolis USA? I heard their buying.


----------



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

Odfrank, curious to know if that came off a more aggressive hive. I had one that was hot as a fire cracker and sealed up almost the whole entrance. Just curious if there was a relation since none of my others have done that. That stuff can sell for $75 a lb. now to find someone whoe will buy it!!


----------



## RedDave (Apr 5, 2010)

How do you do it? Mine hardly make any propolis at all!


----------

